# Recruiting in New Zealand



## point9 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there, I am new to the site so just looking for a little guidance.
I am trying to recruit Self Employed recruitment consultants and Healthcare staff in New Zealand and am currently using Seek & Trade Me, however it is not being very fruitful. Does anyone know if I can post the information on here to attract people who may have these skills and looking for a new career please ?
Many thanks
Kate


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Self Employed*



point9 said:


> Hi there, I am new to the site so just looking for a little guidance.
> I am trying to recruit Self Employed recruitment consultants and Healthcare staff in New Zealand and am currently using Seek & Trade Me, however it is not being very fruitful. Does anyone know if I can post the information on here to attract people who may have these skills and looking for a new career please ?
> Many thanks
> Kate


I Kate,

Welcome to the site. Sorry that would be considered as advertising and would not be allowed.

Gene


----------

